# Tanks or Wire cages?



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I use a wire cage for my meeces. But I'm afraid that one day they're going to figure out how to squeeze through the wire mesh. I wuold want that. But I like the shelf I have in my wire cage. They crawl up the wire and hang out on the shelf. What do you all think?


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

do u have a picture as it would be easier to understand what you have.

Plastic Tubs work great if you are tight on space look throught the set up thread in this section to get an idea od what you might want to do.

Tanks- great but if you have cats or other pets make sure the lid is secure on the top. 
Wire- ok but i noticed it lets more of the "mousey smell" out into the apartment, and depending on wire space possible escapees
Tubs- space conservative, wide range of shapes and sizes, can be edited to fit your needs.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

When I kept mine in a glass tank I made a shelf out of mesh; I just cut a strip of mesh and bent the two ends over at right angles (to make a table shape) and it fit snugly in the tank. Then I put a bit of lino on top.

Sarah xxx


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Cool thanks! I think I'll try that


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It will go rusty, but it's simple and quick to make so can easily be replaced every two or three months.

Sarah xxx


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Thx 4 the tip


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

i have a large tank with wire mesh on the top, i have rope attatched to the mesh that runs around the tank and the rope leads right out of the tank and into another small tub where i put there food, its keeps mess down a bit.

Also i have a platform on top of the mesh with a little house where the mice wander in and out of, i usually put the special treats on the top. Its quite fun sitting from a distance watching them climb in and out the tank doing there thing. But they dont have the rope or extra tub just now as got a litter of 3 week 'popcorn mice' at the mo :roll:


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a large tank with a colony of 5 adult and 2 baby Spiny mice in it .There are tunnels and climbing frames made from wood and a plastic tunnel which is normaly used for Hamsters.They are reall fun to watch and breed very easily having 7 mice they must have plenty toys too stop them getting bored.I am starting another colony in a seperate tank these are a trio from a previous litter .Tanks are great for keeping mice in,well I think mine are happy there breeding ok and are very healthy they have there own toilet there trained to use so very little spoiling of the bedding just scattered food too clear up. This is on the top level where there food and water is.Tanks are great for fancy mice too you can view the animals much better than a cage.A mouse can escape cages if they can get there head through the body will follow 5mm is ok too keep adults and babies in .Dont use the gerbilariums with the cage on top, I did and was trying too catch baby spinies all night lol.


----------

